# Sticky  The AQUADIVE FACEBOOK Thread



## arutlosjr11

*Fellow Aquadive enthusiast. Please help me welcome the Aquadive Facebook thread to our forum. Bill and I will be continuously updating this thread with pictures and links posted by Aquadive directly into their Aquadive Facebook page. Please check back often for updates.

For those that have not directly visited out Facebook site and wish to do so, here is the link.

Aquadive Watches | Facebook

Well, let's get the party started.

NOS Aquadive from 1960's

Foto's van Aquadive Watches | Facebook

NOS Vintage AQUADIVE Time Depth 50, circa 1974

Foto's van Aquadive Watches | Facebook

Gear Patrol Review Link

Timekeeping: Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 | Gear Patrol

*


----------



## arutlosjr11

*The AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze that was used on the exploration of the 1864 shipwreck Sultan.
**
Foto's van Aquadive Watches | Facebook

*Buoy on Lake Erie marks 148-year-old shipwreck near Cleveland | cleveland.com


----------



## rocky207

I was looking to find posts on this particular topic and your post came up first on Google search and finely i have found your post that is even slightly related to what I need Nice post. i have very impressed to see this post. i have gotten lot of information from your post.nice information. nice work keep it up.


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11

The remaining 50 pieces of the Aquadive BS100 Bronze Black are now available for purchase. If you missed out on the initial batch, grab one now before they're gone.


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## zephyrnoid

Hi
I heard that GSQ magazine was doing a cover story on the Bronze Aquadive. Is that still happening? I subscribe to that journal. Thanks


----------



## zephyrnoid

Aquadive Bathyscape 100 Bronze


----------



## zephyrnoid

Can you think of a suitable Headline ?


----------



## arutlosjr11

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 1055984
> 
> Can you think of a suitable Headline ?


The Golden Age of Bronze


----------



## zephyrnoid

Settled on "Beachcomber". Short simple and to the point


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## zephyrnoid

The BA100 Beachcomber- Pre-Text


----------



## Sandroid

Great looking watch and love the strap on the BA100 Beachcomber- Pre-Text.


----------



## john111

nice thread on facebook If I may need a little more pazzaz on it watches are great display alot more watches with lume.


----------



## sarwanov

I really really like your post.


----------

